# Is this really a prototype



## som640 (Dec 5, 2008)

So i have found this tractor in a hedge about a mile away from where i live.

Its a mc'cormick FU237 DIESEL

After many hours on the phone i was told by IH themselves it was a prototype

is this true, also could i have some details about it if it is not true (i need electrical plans)


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I think you will need to post pictures. I am unsure on the rare or prototype without them. You would also need to post the serial number to get an expert opinion


----------

